

The FCC’s next CTO is a net neutrality expert - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/08/28/the-fccs-next-cto-is-a-net-neutrality-expert/

======
rayiner
His publications on net neutrality:
[http://www.ics.uci.edu/~sjordan/research/net%20neutrality.ht...](http://www.ics.uci.edu/~sjordan/research/net%20neutrality.html).
I'm not sure what it means to be a "net neutrality expert." As far as I can
tell, it's mostly an ideological viewpoint. Jordan uses the phrase "philosophy
of Internet architecture." I'd argue that the internet is just a set of
technologies and doesn't come bundled with any particular philosophical
viewpoint.

~~~
ianlevesque
There are some influential developers of such technology that would disagree
with you on that. Tim Berners-Lee for example has stated that:

"The web is more a social creation than a technical one. I designed it for a
social effect — to help people work together — and not as a technical toy. The
ultimate goal of the Web is to support and improve our weblike existence in
the world. We clump into families, associations, and companies. We develop
trust across the miles and distrust around the corner." [1]

Certainly in the United States it could be useful to have a "philosophy of
Internet architecture", mostly because of the market failure in ISPs for the
last decade or so.

1\. [http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Tim_Berners-
Lee#Quotes](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Tim_Berners-Lee#Quotes)

